# T-Track vs. Miter Channel



## Paul3624 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am building a miter table and was wondering what type of track I should be installing on the top, running parallel to the fence. A friend insists that I should install a miter channel, so that I can use a miter to make sure I'm perpendicular to the fence when pushing stock through. I notice that most tables have a t-track so that you can attach a feather board to keep your piece close and tight to the fence. I'm not sure how you would use a feather board with a miter channel.

What's the best way to go here? Also, what is the recommended distance between the channel and the router bit and about where the template should be installed? I'm hoping to build a table that is 18" deep X 24" long.

Thanks for any help and suggestions on this.

Paul


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

I would suggest using the tee-track stuff, in both sizes...install them right at the end of the table (front side) they work great to hold fixtures but not for sleds,,, it's a pain to get them to line up with the fence..

The fence will do all the work for you,,because the router is a one point cutting point unlike a table saw...

If you try and use a tee-track you have 3 points to line up and one will always be off just a bit..(it's geometry thing)

"what is the recommended distance between the channel and the router bit and about where the template should be installed?"

I would suggest put the mounting plate in the center of the top but to the front just a bit.

18" wide top,, the bit would be 8" from the front and 10" from the back,this will give you room to flip the fence around to do wide stock on the back side so to speak,,,and most of the feather boards will work from the front side..plus put in a tee-slot in the fence, this will let you use the fence to hang the feather boards on the fence..or bit guard..

The 10" on the back side will let you add a Incra setup or the Oak-Park jigs down the road..if you want..



=========






Paul3624 said:


> I am building a miter table and was wondering what type of track I should be installing on the top, running parallel to the fence. A friend insists that I should install a miter channel, so that I can use a miter to make sure I'm perpendicular to the fence when pushing stock through. I notice that most tables have a t-track so that you can attach a feather board to keep your piece close and tight to the fence. I'm not sure how you would use a feather board with a miter channel.
> 
> What's the best way to go here? Also, what is the recommended distance between the channel and the router bit and about where the template should be installed? I'm hoping to build a table that is 18" deep X 24" long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, the Router Workshop method would be no tracks at all. Sleds or work pieces are simply guided by the fence. Everything keys off the bit so there is less set up. Once you go with a miter or T track you must make sure the fence is square to the track, an additional step. Either way works just fine and the choice is yours.


----------



## Paul3624 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, but I'm confused. What do you mean by "tee-track stuff, in both sizes"? Are you suggesting two tracks, one a T (narrow)and the other slot (wider)? My understanding is a T track holds t-slot bolts and a miter channel holds something like an Incra miter. They are different sizes, and the miter channel has straight sides.

Paul


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Paul3624 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I'm confused. What do you mean by "tee-track stuff, in both sizes"? . . .


Not an answer to that question -- but a side note on the subject of size -
Be sure you settle on one brand and stick with it.
Incra T-tracks are designed to fit standard 1/4-20 hex head bolts.
Some other tracks (such as the blue track sold by Rockler) are designed to use the specialized T-track bolts.
So -- knobs etc. made for one will not fit the other without some grinding.

Just something I learned the hard way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Drugstore Cowboy

Here'a a little tip to fix that error..

Pickup some square nuts,,10-24,1/4-20 and some of the 5/16-18 will fit the slot T-slots, also threaded tee-nuts,then just clip off the 3 little spikes.

Plus some 5/16-18 x 4" full thread toggle bolts when you need to use the stud type bolt,just grind the sides of the head just a little bit to plut on the flats on the head and they will side right in the T-slots,works great for the T-slots in the fence also..

==========



Drugstore Cowboy said:


> Not an answer to that question -- but a side note on the subject of size -
> Be sure you settle on one brand and stick with it.
> Incra T-tracks are designed to fit standard 1/4-20 hex head bolts.
> Some other tracks (such as the blue track sold by Rockler) are designed to use the specialized T-track bolts.
> ...


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Drugstore Cowboy
> 
> Here'a a little tip to fix that error..
> ==========


Thanks for the tip -
and even easier -- I started to just grind the sides of the t-track bolts so they would fit in the Incra slots.

But - this time I was lazier than I was cheap 
- Just bought some Incra knobs to go with the Incra track.
Held on to the 'Rockler' knobs though to use in shop-made jigs etc.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, track comes in different styles and sizes. One popular option has t-track and a miter slot in one piece about an inch wide. This lets you use both with ease. By the way, you can pay for expensive T-bolts at a woodworking store or you can buy toilet bolts. There are finger boards that will work in a miter slot so look through all the options before making a purchase.


----------



## Rodney Ward (Aug 29, 2008)

I've bought from this company before and the prices are very good. orangealuminum.com/t-track/t-track. Little over $3.00 for a 24 inch piece.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Rodney. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as part of our router community.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Mike said:


> One popular option has t-track and a miter slot in one piece about an inch wide. This lets you use both with ease. By the way, you can pay for expensive T-bolts at a woodworking store or you can buy toilet bolts.


I picked-up some miter channel that has the little side grooves in the bottom just like the miter channel in my 3650 saw. 
I know they make special 3/4" wide "T" nuts for this also, But are there any DIY tricks like the toilet bolts for the 3/4" wide miter channel with the bottom grooves?


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

T-track all the way.
Another plus is that they can be used with various fitted clamps to hold secondary fences/ guides down to the table, stop blocks, etc.


----------



## Trumanthedog (May 11, 2010)

Rockler offers a T-track/miter track combo. Its in the same strip, I dont have any expierence with this though, I am trying to design a RT and I came across it the other day. After everyone on here saying go with the T-track I think im just going to order from orangealuminum.com though.


----------

